# #Gentoo-se @ freenode

## snutte

Tänkte slå ett litet slag för den officella svenska gentookanalen på IRC.

Kanske är ett alternativ då du vill få svar på dina frågor snabbt.

Vi har nu även skaffat en trevlig hemsida.  :Very Happy: 

http://gentoo.linux.se

----------

## Guzz

Dessutom ligger en svensk översättning av installguiden i bugzilla och åker snart in i cvs.

----------

## frippz

Kul att se att den svenska skaran gör sig hörd!  :Smile: 

----------

